# autocruise 04 stargazer wont start



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, could anyone help with this mystery,having had a good day out with the camera i returned to the van and it would not start,it sounds as if it was trying to but not fireing,well the green flag came and he couldnt figure it out either,so we had her transported to our local motorhome dealer who tried everything,and figured it must be something to do with the keys,and they had gone as far as they could,so its back on a low loader ,more money and off to our main peugeot dealer who now are going to try n detect what is wrong, dread the thought of how much its going to cost,we cannot understand why neither the main key or the spare works,has enyone else had the same problem and how they cured it,,regards chrissy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi chrisda

Strangely enough when we had a Starblazer we had similar thing happen and it was the key needed resetting.

I think this is what we did, lock doors then put key in ignition and turn left to right 2 or 3 times then try to start it. Well it was something like that and it worked

Jacquie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What a nightmare !! I do hope you get it sorted at a reasonable cost. You just know its going to be something stupid, trouble is the time it takes to find the particular item of stupidity!

I would expect a main agent to be able to locate the problem very quickly by plugging in their diagnostic laptop. Sounds like an ECU/key problem as there was no warning.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do a search on here as there was a very recent post by val33 (I think). failing that, have a look on the Fiatforum (Ducato section) as the thread is also there with the solution. It was something to do with a faulty shunt in the fusebox and the method of totally bypassing it. It is regarded as a common problem.


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

*stargazer wont start,*

Well after a wait of 9 days we finally have her home,2 green flag to our local motorhome dealer who couldnt go any farther,we had her transported to arrandales of scarborough our main peugeot dealer,they discovered it was a small modem wich talked to the code on the key,we had to wait for a back order and now have a new one and new code,thank god,not too bad but not nice to be paying out at christmas but never mind its nice to see her back on the drive,dave says hes going to give her a clean now n make her smile again,ready for our next outing,regards chrissy


----------

